# How can I get a faster download speed on my 56k?



## dtrmp4 (Jul 12, 2004)

I run Windows 2000 and want a faster download speed than 3-4kb/second. I had an article on it but lost it. Thanks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Depends on your connection speed, of course, but 3-4 is pretty slow.

You could try a download manager like Download Accelerator Plus, Download Expert, LeechGet, etc. These improve speed somewhat by increasing the number of connections and taking advantage of lag-time in each connection to download from another connection.

You could also try some connection tweakers.

Here are also some free programs that allow you to change these settings with a graphical interface:

Internet Connection Booster 2000
http://toshi.50megs.com/icb2000/

Cablenut
http://www.cablenut.com/

TCP Optimizer (This one has an option to return Windows default settings.)
http://www.speedguide.net/downloads.php
__________________


----------



## dtrmp4 (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow! I just download AIM 5.5 in 3 seconds at 1.4mb/second. I am going to download photoshop now 
edit: o_o And now, downloading at 5kb


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Dtrmp4:

Read here.

You're last comment didn't make any sense.

If you're using a 56K dial-up connection, the fastest download speed that you're going to get is about 5.5 - 6.0 Kb/s.

If you're using a high-speed cable connection, the fastest download speed that you're going to get is about 300 - 350 Kb/s.


----------



## dtrmp4 (Jul 12, 2004)

I honestly swear that I just download 4mb AIM in about 3 seconds. I don't care if you doubt me or not.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I have Roadrunner cable with a maximum download speed of 375 Kb/s(which is about 70 times faster than 56K dial-up). Even at that speed, it will take 10 - 12 seconds to download a 4 MB file.


----------



## dtrmp4 (Jul 12, 2004)

Okay. But I downloaded it, it said 1.43mb.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

So, what helped with the speed?


----------



## dtrmp4 (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't exactly know which one, I downloaded CableNut and before I restarted, the other ones were downloading at 9kb. So I don't know for sure but it is going faster.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Once you install Cablenut 4.08, it is of no value until you go into its *Adjuster* window and type in the proper settings, save them to the registry, then reboot your computer.

These are the settings for Windows 2000 or XP with a 56K dial-up connection:

DefaultReceiveWindow = 8192 
DefaultSendWindow = 4096 
DisableAddressSharing = 1 
InitialLargeBufferCount = 20 
InitialMediumBufferCount = 48 
InitialSmallBufferCount = 64 
LargeBufferSize = 40960 
MaxFastTransmit = 6400 
MediumBufferSize = 15040 
PriorityBoost = 0 
SmallBufferSize = 1280 
TransmitWorker = 32 
FastSendDatagramThreshold = 1024 
EnableFastRouteLookup = 1 
EnablePMTUDiscovery = 1 
IgnorePushBitsOnReceive = 0 
GlobalMaxTcpWindowSize = 8760 
MaxFreeTcbs = 2000 
MaxHashTableSize = 4096 
MaxNormLookupMemory = 5000000 
SackOpts = 1 
SynAttackProtect = 1 
Tcp1323Opts = 0 
TcpLogLevel = 1 
TcpMaxDupAcks = 3 
TcpMaxHalfOpen = 100 
TcpMaxHalfRetried = 80 
TcpRecvSegmentSize = 1460 
TcpSendSegmentSize = 1460 
TcpTimedWaitDelay = 30 
TcpUseRFC1122UrgentPointer = 0 
TcpWindowSize = 8760
MaxConnectionsPer1_0Server = 8 
MaxConnectionsPerServer = 4 
DefaultTTL = 128 
DisableUserTOSSetting = 0 
TcpMaxDataRetransmissions = 6 
DefaultTOSValue = 240


----------



## dtrmp4 (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## rancid (Jul 2, 2004)

You can find more in cablenut forum


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Frank. I haven't been keeping up with changes made to Cablenut settings. Apparently there have been a few according to your suggested 56k settings since I've last used it.

I'm going to give your settings a try because I pretty much trust you...with everything except my whiskey. lol

I think I gave up on Cablenut for two reasons. One, I couldn't tell much difference in browsing speed with it. Two, it left a mess in my registry even after I had uninstalled it. I know, I know. It's supposed to reset everything to default after it is uninstalled. But it doesn't for me.

So here's my tip of the day for people who wish to uninstall Cablenut and completely restore their registries to the actual defaults...

After Uninstalling Cablenut, to completely restore everything to DEFAULT, Delete these "Parameters" entries located in these three locations...

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\AFD\Parameters
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\AFD\Parameters 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\AFD\Parameters

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\AFD\Parameters]
"DefaultReceiveWindow"=dword:00002000
"DefaultSendWindow"=dword:00001000
"DisableAddressSharing"=dword:00000001
"InitialLargeBufferCount"=dword:00000014
"InitialMediumBufferCount"=dword:00000030
"InitialSmallBufferCount"=dword:00000040
"LargeBufferSize"=dword:0000a000
"MaxFastTransmit"=dword:00001900
"MediumBufferSize"=dword:00003ac0
"PriorityBoost"=dword:00000000
"SmallBufferSize"=dword:00000500
"TransmitWorker"=dword:00000020
"FastSendDatagramThreshold"=dword:00000400
"IgnorePushBitOnReceives"=dword:00000000

------------------------------------------------------------

Also double-check these locations in the Registry:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Tcpip\Parameters
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\Tcpip\Parameters 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Delete the entries,

MaxConnectionsPerServer
MaxConnectionsPer1_0Server

here:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings

and here:

HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings


----------



## Masterem (Jul 17, 2004)

I tried cablenut and the settings you provided above and i could not connect to the internet(i use netzero)..but after i deleted it and used regestry machanic to remove the un used reg keys it worked fine. Is there a way to make it so i can use cablenut with the netzero ISP. thanks


----------

